# Tourmaline Negative Ion Generators?



## crazyface

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What do you think of these devices? Their product pages make them sound indispensible, but I cannot understand how they are actually supposed to work. They even say that they make the picture improved on DVD's.

 Can you explain what you think about them please?

 Thank you very much!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Goodbye!


----------



## mrarroyo

It would be easier if you provide a link to the product. Thanks.


----------



## Dan Millheim

I think this is what crazyface is writing about:

Acoustic Revive RIO-5 II


----------



## badmonkey

Place the RIO-5 II in your listing [SIC] room. Once you switch it on, the natural negative ions are released by the halogen lamp rays and heat. The ions will purify the air in the room. The result is that sound waves travel within the room better, yielding signficiant [SIC] sound improvement!

 What complete crap.


----------



## Budgie

And it's only $595.00 dollars.

 What expensive crap.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Snakeoil, lol...how the hell is it supposed to improve picture quality?

 "RIO-5 II feature is a significant product accomplishment, because by treating CD's, CD-R's, SACD's and DVD's, it dramatically improves the sound and picture quality. How to use the RIO-5 II: Place the CD and DVD etc. on top of RIO-5 II, and press the red button. This will run the electric fan for 14 seconds, which irradiate the surface with natural negative ion on to the disc. The Acoustic Revive RIO-5 II not only releases negative ions, it also emits infrared rays which works as a surface-active agent. This improves transmissivity of the laser beam inside the CD player, which leads to improved sound and picture quality. When using the RIO-5 II, the S/N ratio and dynamic range should be improved. All instrument and vocals should become vivid and fresher sounding. For Video (DVD, BluRay) it provides excellent depth and excellent color contrast."

 Riiiight...

 Well, I have a revolutionary new product that will enhance your listening and viewing experience by stimulating neurons in the brain directly. When paired with a high-tech glass delivery system, this product will increase the percieved quality of sound and images many times over. Here's a picture: CLICK


----------



## bigshot

I wouldn't believe a word anywhere on that whole website based on that page. Overpriced wall recepticles, wire lifters, hideously expensive power strips... TOTAL snake oil.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Budgie

It's this kind of crap that makes audiophiles look like idiots to non-audiophiles.


----------



## spacemanspliff

I can stop by taco bell on the way over to your house, release a MASSIVE toot and thus influence your viewing experience. All for $5.95.

 Ok, so it will be akin to teargas but What are you complaining about for $5.95?


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Budgie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's this kind of crap that makes audiophiles look like idiots to non-audiophiles._

 

To be fair, I should hope anyone would think someone who put stock in one of those is an idiot.


----------



## Budgie

True


----------



## fordgtlover

But, it releases negative ions.


----------



## badmonkey

Well, at least this appears to be recognized by most as the nonsense it is. I was afraid someone was going to start discussing its merits in all seriousness. 

 The more dangerous money-wasters are those which are not so easily recognized for the con they are. But I suppose that is a status reserved for power cables and other things which shall remain unmentioned...


----------



## Uncle Erik

No, you have to _block_ the negative ions. There is a cost effective way to do this:






 It'll make your blacks blacker, too.


----------



## Maniac

A ton of air cleaners actually have the feature to generate negative ions, and some of them are quite good and quite cheap too...


----------



## Know Talent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, you have to block the negative ions. There is a cost effective way to do this:







 It'll make your blacks blacker, too._

 

I must know...is that the new Jena Labs cryogenically treated "Cranuim Foil" you're wearing?


----------



## kirimaru

i dont know if the product of that company work or not,but one that really worked for me is the tourmaline stones(black) beacuse these stones absorbs radiation and RFI/EMI from the electronics.
 i also was skeptical about these stones but when placed fews stones on my amp
 and pc and resuts was unbelievable, similiar when you use ERS sheets.


----------



## crazyface

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I have a revolutionary new product that will enhance your listening and viewing experience by stimulating neurons in the brain directly._

 


 I like Golden Monkey's idea best. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But unfortunately his idea is, these days anyway, even more expensive than the negative tourmaline ion gun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am curious how black rocks can make your sound better? What do they change in the sound quality?


----------



## bigshot

I read somewhere that the black rocks are actually excreted by shadow people and dumped from above by black helicopters!

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Budgie

Be careful, black rocks are made of dark matter. 

 The fate of the universe may be affected.


----------



## Beav

I'm not saying this stuff works, but I'm curious as to why it is being so easily dismissed? I already figured one angle that might account for the improvements. If negative ion's promote healthy air, it ought to improve our hearing and vision, thus it is not working on the gear persay, but in our ability to hear and see what our gear is outputting. LOL ok, so I'm no scientist. Now, interestingly enough another company is putting out a version of this "technology" that treats cd's and vinyl  Xionic Tourmo Gun Hmmm...that shoots my healthy air theory all to hell LOL


----------



## badmonkey

Well, you can consider one argument, which considers the fact that a hi-fi set-up is intended to recreate / simulate the original performance. It is most likely that were you listening at the original performance, a Tourmaline Negative Ion Generator was not also present. Therefore, even if it does what it says on the tin, its addition to a speaker set-up is pointless and more likely counter productive.

 And need we discuss why "treating" a digital source medium is rubbish?


----------



## Budgie

I have heard that filling your room full of nitrogen gas can improve the sound, since it porpogates sound waves more effectivly. The down side is you can only listen as long as you can hold your breathe.

 But thats a small sacrifice for the ultimate tweek.


----------



## Maniac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Budgie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have heard that filling your room full of nitrogen gas can improve the sound, since it porpogates sound waves more effectivly. The down side is you can only listen as long as you can hold your breathe.

 But thats a small sacrifice for the ultimate tweek._

 

Well, there's always the rebreather from your local friendly scuba gear dealer.


----------



## colonelkernel8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maniac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, there's always the rebreather from your local friendly scuba gear dealer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, those aren't noisy at all.


----------



## Budgie

Hey!!! For phones- Ya just need to stick some tourmaline in your ears before you put the em on!!! Sweet.


 edit- Supertweek= Tourmaline Earrings


----------



## 22906

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not saying this stuff works, but I'm curious as to why it is being so easily dismissed? I already figured one angle that might account for the improvements. If negative ion's promote healthy air, it ought to improve our hearing and vision, thus it is not working on the gear persay, but in our ability to hear and see what our gear is outputting. LOL ok, so I'm no scientist. Now, interestingly enough another company is putting out a version of this "technology" that treats cd's and vinyl  Xionic Tourmo Gun Hmmm...that shoots my healthy air theory all to hell LOL_

 

It should actually not be dismissed, but ridiculed, as many in this thread have virtuously done.

 First, because it doesn't appeal to common sense at all.
 Second, once you realize that it doesn't make sense, you may want to see whether it is scientifically proven, which it is clearly not.
 Third, even if it the mechanism was scientifically proven to work, the product in question is overpriced and of questionable quality.

 At this point you either have a chuckle thinking that someone may be fooled into buying the product, or you get a fan and a piece of tourmaline and try it out for yourself.


----------



## Budgie

Quote-"At this point you either have a chuckle thinking that someone may be fooled into buying the product, or you get a fan and a piece of tourmaline and try it out for yourself."

 Or get some lovely earings.

 I wonder which pair would look best with my black Sony 7506's?


----------



## Beav

Quote:


 It should actually not be dismissed, but ridiculed, as many in this thread have virtuously done.

 First, because it doesn't appeal to common sense at all.
 Second, once you realize that it doesn't make sense, you may want to see whether it is scientifically proven, which it is clearly not.
 Third, even if it the mechanism was scientifically proven to work, the product in question is overpriced and of questionable quality. 
 

Well, I don't know enough about the science involved to chuckle, ridicule or even guess at the common sense aspect of it. I do know that several members of a audiophile club have checked it out and found, subjectively, that improvements occured. Not knowing how subjectively biased these club members were in their evaluation, it leaves open the question for me. I have been offered an opportunity to try out the gun for treating CD's. Having nothing to lose in this opportunity, I accepted. I prefer to find out things for myself before allowing common sense or any other "pre-judgement" to occur in evaluating a product. To me that is common sense


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I don't know enough about the science involved to chuckle, ridicule or even guess at the common sense aspect of it. I do know that several members of a audiophile club have checked it out and found, subjectively, that improvements occured._

 

I would be very VERY skeptical of that member of the audiophile club and of the club itself. If you want to know what will improve the sound of your system, you need to isolate and understand the problem first. Then look for a solution that addresses it. If you think it's smart to keep an open mind and randomly try suggestions in the hopes they aren't ignorant, you're going to be reinventing the wheel over and over.

 Subjective impressions are a poor substitute for thinking for yourself.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Beav

Quote:


 If you want to know what will improve the sound of your system, you need to isolate and understand the problem first. Then look for a solution that addresses it. If you think it's smart to keep an open mind and randomly try suggestions in the hopes they aren't ignorant, you're going to be reinventing the wheel over and over.

 Subjective impressions are a poor substitute for thinking for yourself. 
 

How is trying some discovery that another audiophile has made reinventing the wheel? In case you haven't noticed this is what goes on here at Headfi every day. 

 In this case I hear that treating CDs with this gun improves soundstaging and clarity, gives better separation between images, and so forth and so on. I now have all I need for an investigation. I have isolated the "problem" so to speak; it's called the audiophiles never ending search for better sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Is this tweak a problem solving product or is it a gambit to take your money. I can either go by another's dismissal of the product do to their understanding of the science involved...in other words, allow others to think for me. Or I can think for myself and investigate the product. I choose to investigate the product.


----------



## bigshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Beav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In this case I hear that treating CDs with this gun improves soundstaging and clarity, gives better separation between images, and so forth and so on. I now have all I need for an investigation. I have isolated the "problem" so to speak_

 

You've isolated the solution, and now you are searching for evidence to prove it. That's exactly backwards.

 You would do a lot better googling subjects related to recorded sound. Figure out what harmonic distortion is, how frequencies work, the effect equipment and room acoustics have on various aspects of sound. Don't look to ignorant people for ignorant subjective impressions. Do your legwork to figure out how stuff works. That's what makes the hobby fun. If you aren't interested in any of that stuff, just buy any old stereo and listen to music.

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Wolffy

Shot,
 Go pick on someone in your own class of stereo listeners. Because Beav is way above your understanding and comprhension level.
 Here, go pick on this guy that is selling a $50 Conair hair dyer on Audiogon for $230.
AudiogoN ForSale: XAV Xionic tourmo gun - cd/lp


----------



## Beav

Quote:


 Figure out what harmonic distortion is, 
 

hmmmm....ok....let's use Wikpedia for our further adventures in audio discovery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 The total harmonic distortion, or THD, of a signal is a measurement of the harmonic distortion present and is defined as the ratio of the sum of the powers of all harmonic components to the power of the Fundamental frequency. Lesser THD, for example, allows the components in a loudspeaker, amplifier or microphone or other equipment to make a violin sound like a violin when played back, and not a cello or simply a distorted noise.

 

 Quote:


 how frequencies work 
 

This what you had in mind

  Quote:


 An audio frequency (abbreviation: AF), or audible frequency is characterized as a periodic vibration whose frequency is audible to the average human. While the range of frequencies that any individual can hear is largely related to environmental factors, the generally accepted standard range of audible frequencies is 20 to 20,000 hertz. Frequencies below 20 Hz can usually be felt rather than heard, assuming the amplitude of the vibration is high enough. Frequencies above 20,000 Hz can sometimes be sensed by young people, but high frequencies are the first to be affected by hearing loss due to age and/or prolonged exposure to very loud noises.


 Frequencies and descriptions

 Frequency (Hz) Octave Description 
 16 to 32 1st The human threshold of feeling, and the lowest pedal notes of a pipe organ. 

 32 to 512 2nd to 5th Rhythm frequencies, where the lower and upper bass notes lie. 

 512 to 2048 6th to 7th Defines human speech intelligibility, gives a horn-like or tinny quality to sound. 

 2048 to 8192 8th to 9th Gives presence to speech, where labial and fricative sounds lie. 

 8192 to 16000 10th Brilliance, the sounds of bells and the ringing of cymbals. In speech, the sound of the letter "S" (8000-11000 Hz) 
 

 Quote:


 The effect equipment and room acoustics have on various aspects of sound 
 

Since room acoustics is out of the equation when speaking about headphones I'll leave that out. As for the effect of equipment on various aspects of sound...well, that's what I enjoy exploring in my audio hobby. Can't wait to see if the negative ion gear has any effect on sound


----------



## DrBenway

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wolffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shot,
 Go pick on someone in your own class of stereo listeners. Because Beav is way above your understanding and comprhension level.
 Here, go pick on this guy that is selling a $50 Conair hair dyer on Audiogon for $230.
AudiogoN ForSale: XAV Xionic tourmo gun - cd/lp_

 

The link Beav posted to the "Tormaline Gun" vendor says it does wonders for vinyl, too. Any idea of the illogic behind that one?

 A little further down the page, there's a $110 device for "demagnitizing" vinyl. Say that to your self a couple of times, slowly. Demagnitizing vinyl. The thing's a bargain, I tell you!


----------



## Budgie

I am willing to accept subjective evidence as being proof of a tweeks validity, but only if the tweek address a valid problem, in a reasonably logical way. 

 I simply can't see negative ions from tourmaline as being a reasonable or logical way to improve sound. My system does not sound any different after a thunderstorm passes through, and that is a much, much bigger source of negative ions.

 Here is the more likely effect -
Negative Ions Create Positive Vibes

 But wait-
DO NEGATIVE AIR IONS AFFECT HUMAN MOOD AND PERFORMANCE? -- HEDGE and COLLIS 31 (3): 285 -- Annals of Occupational Hygiene

 Doing a web search indicates that the positive effect of negative ions is mostly reported on web sites that want me to buy something to generate them. (I couldn't find anything from anyone I would trust.)

 No matter what, $595 is a lot of money to spend on an unproven idea that is based on questionable "science". 
 That much money could buy a lot of new music, however.


----------



## Beav

Hello, my name is John, and I'm a recovering negative Ion addict...it all begain with a hairdryer and a few balls, but by the time I was done, I had a spent all my money on an in house wind tunnel and balls the size of volkswagons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But man did the tunes ever sound so good!!!


----------



## Golden Monkey

Hmmm...I sourced some tourmaline negative ion balls for around $8/kilo. Add no more than $30 for an ionic tourmaline hairdryer with diffuser...still can't hit $230...


----------



## Budgie

Yah, but it's for audio......so it costs more so it sounds better.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Well, what the hell...if it doesn't work, I could always use it to mod my hair...nothing wrong with a silky, shiny head of curls.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Y'know, I did a bit of research into this, and I think the effects are real, but not actually having the effect on CD's, per se. Negative ions generally have a beneficial effect on health in addition to alertness and mental focus, so I think that it's not that hosing your discs down with them is affecting the disc, it's most likely the side effect of inhaling them yourself. Here's some stuff from the web.:

 "*Negative ions increase the flow of oxygen to the brain; resulting in higher alertness, decreased drowsiness, and more mental energy*," says Pierce J. Howard, PhD, author of The Owners Manual for the Brain: Everyday Applications from Mind Brain Research and director of research at the Center for Applied Cognitive Sciences in Charlotte, N.C. 
 "They also may protect against germs in the air, resulting in decreased irritation due to inhaling various particles that make you sneeze, cough, or have a throat irritation.
 And for a whopping one in three of us who are sensitive to their effects, negative ions can make us feel like we are walking on air. You are one of them if you feel instantly refreshed the moment you open a window and breathe in fresh, humid air. 
 You may be one of them if you feel sleepy when you are around an air-conditioner, but feel immediately refreshed and invigorated when you step outside or roll down the car window," Howard says. "Air conditioning depletes the atmosphere of negative ions, but an ion generator re-releases the ions that air conditioners remove." 

 Negative ions are created in nature with air molecules broken apart from sunlight, radiation, and moving air or water. In 
 "The action of the pounding surf creates negative air ions and we also see it immediately after spring thunderstorms when people report lightened moods," says ion researcher Michael Terman, PhD, of Columbia University in New York. 
 In a study conducted by Columbia University, 25 people with SAD (Seasonal Affective Depression) sat in front of a negative ion air purifier for a half hour every morning for a month. Half the subjects were given a low level of negative ions, and the other half a high level. The higher level of negative ion treatment proved to be as effective against SAD as antidepressants, such as Prozac and Zolof, and without the side effects of these drugs.
 Negative ions are odorless tasteless molecules that are breathed into our respiratory system. High concentrations of negative ions can be found in nature in mountain forests, waterfalls, and beaches where people feel energized and invigorated, which helps relieve stress, alleviate depression, boost energy."

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 "Various authors have reported significant effects of air ionisation on psychological task performance, but others have not been able to demonstrate such effects. The effects, where reported, are generally consistent; increased negative air ion levels are reported to have beneficial effect on performance whereas depleted ion levels of both polarities, or increased positive ion levels, are reported to result in no change, or a reduction in performance. Hawkins reports that his own studies confirm a significant beneficial effect of negative ions, positive ions having no effect. He reports that negative ions result in greater improvement for complex tasks than for simple tasks. *Buckalew and Rizzuto (1982) found that male subjects exposed to negative ions from commercial ion generators for a period of at least 6 hours reported feeling more relaxed and less tired. Reductions in irritability, depression, and tenseness, with increased calmness and stimulation were associated with negative ion exposure. *Buckalew and Rizzuto (1984) found no significant effect on performance and physiological condition of 24 male subjects after up to 6 hours exposure to commercial negative ion generators. No alteration in basic cognitive functioning, perceptual-motor performance, reaction time, or grip magnitude, pulse, temperature and blood pressure were found. They state that; "There does remain the possibility of a physiologic, psychologic or performance response to higher concentrations of negative ions, and the need for investigation using a treatment-by-levels approach remains. 

 Another direction, given evidence of psychological effects of negative ion exposure, is investigating interactions of psychological state and performance effects."Fornof & Gilbert (1988) reported that indoor air ion levels affect the reactions of children to stressors. Negative air ionisation increased physiological tolerance of stressors and reduced secondary effects of stress in behaviour and performance. *Improvement in conceptualisation and attention span coincided with the indicators of reduced stress.* They concluded that their observations could not be attributed to noxious and toxic chemicals commonly produced with corona air ion formation. Their results confirmed that people of different sympathetic nervous system reactivity respond differently to air ion levels. Autonomic nervous system stability was apparently improved. In a 1984 review Kellogg reports work by various authors on the clinical use of air ions, especially in the treatment of burns and asthma. For example, Kornblueh et al (1958) found that negative air ions, but not positive air ions, afforded relief from hay fever. Kornblueh (1968) has found that burn victims reported cessation of pain and early formation of eschars after exposure to negative air ions. These effects were confirmed by others."

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 That was just a tad of info that I found, and I tried to avoid any sites selling these things. As you may have noted, the quotes above actually contain research findings, not just wild claims. Anyway, it could all be a bit of hogwash, but I imagine if you sit there ionizing your CD's you're going to be exposing yourself to negative ions just as much, elevating your mood and concentration, and as a byproduct you'll be more focused ou the music you're listening to. It would be easy (and gullible) to attribute the effect to some magical treatment you put on the CD.


----------



## bigshot

Female audiophiles may want to consider this...

http://www.elitechoice.org/2008/05/2...aline-bustier/

 See ya
 Steve


----------



## Know Talent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bigshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Female audiophiles may want to consider this...

http://www.elitechoice.org/2008/05/2...aline-bustier/

 See ya
 Steve_

 

I was going to say your post was off topic but this forum is about "cans"!!!


----------



## Know Talent

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Golden Monkey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Y'know, I did a bit of research into this, and I think the effects are real, but not actually having the effect on CD's, per se. Negative ions generally have a beneficial effect on health in addition to alertness and mental focus, so I think that it's not that hosing your discs down with them is affecting the disc, it's most likely the side effect of inhaling them yourself. Here's some stuff from the web.:

 "*Negative ions increase the flow of oxygen to the brain; resulting in higher alertness, decreased drowsiness, and more mental energy*," says Pierce J. Howard, PhD, author of The Owners Manual for the Brain: Everyday Applications from Mind Brain Research and director of research at the Center for Applied Cognitive Sciences in Charlotte, N.C. 
 "They also may protect against germs in the air, resulting in decreased irritation due to inhaling various particles that make you sneeze, cough, or have a throat irritation.
 And for a whopping one in three of us who are sensitive to their effects, negative ions can make us feel like we are walking on air. You are one of them if you feel instantly refreshed the moment you open a window and breathe in fresh, humid air. 
 You may be one of them if you feel sleepy when you are around an air-conditioner, but feel immediately refreshed and invigorated when you step outside or roll down the car window," Howard says. "Air conditioning depletes the atmosphere of negative ions, but an ion generator re-releases the ions that air conditioners remove." 

 Negative ions are created in nature with air molecules broken apart from sunlight, radiation, and moving air or water. In 
 "The action of the pounding surf creates negative air ions and we also see it immediately after spring thunderstorms when people report lightened moods," says ion researcher Michael Terman, PhD, of Columbia University in New York. 
 In a study conducted by Columbia University, 25 people with SAD (Seasonal Affective Depression) sat in front of a negative ion air purifier for a half hour every morning for a month. Half the subjects were given a low level of negative ions, and the other half a high level. The higher level of negative ion treatment proved to be as effective against SAD as antidepressants, such as Prozac and Zolof, and without the side effects of these drugs.
 Negative ions are odorless tasteless molecules that are breathed into our respiratory system. High concentrations of negative ions can be found in nature in mountain forests, waterfalls, and beaches where people feel energized and invigorated, which helps relieve stress, alleviate depression, boost energy."

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 "Various authors have reported significant effects of air ionisation on psychological task performance, but others have not been able to demonstrate such effects. The effects, where reported, are generally consistent; increased negative air ion levels are reported to have beneficial effect on performance whereas depleted ion levels of both polarities, or increased positive ion levels, are reported to result in no change, or a reduction in performance. Hawkins reports that his own studies confirm a significant beneficial effect of negative ions, positive ions having no effect. He reports that negative ions result in greater improvement for complex tasks than for simple tasks. *Buckalew and Rizzuto (1982) found that male subjects exposed to negative ions from commercial ion generators for a period of at least 6 hours reported feeling more relaxed and less tired. Reductions in irritability, depression, and tenseness, with increased calmness and stimulation were associated with negative ion exposure. *Buckalew and Rizzuto (1984) found no significant effect on performance and physiological condition of 24 male subjects after up to 6 hours exposure to commercial negative ion generators. No alteration in basic cognitive functioning, perceptual-motor performance, reaction time, or grip magnitude, pulse, temperature and blood pressure were found. They state that; "There does remain the possibility of a physiologic, psychologic or performance response to higher concentrations of negative ions, and the need for investigation using a treatment-by-levels approach remains. 

 Another direction, given evidence of psychological effects of negative ion exposure, is investigating interactions of psychological state and performance effects."Fornof & Gilbert (1988) reported that indoor air ion levels affect the reactions of children to stressors. Negative air ionisation increased physiological tolerance of stressors and reduced secondary effects of stress in behaviour and performance. *Improvement in conceptualisation and attention span coincided with the indicators of reduced stress.* They concluded that their observations could not be attributed to noxious and toxic chemicals commonly produced with corona air ion formation. Their results confirmed that people of different sympathetic nervous system reactivity respond differently to air ion levels. Autonomic nervous system stability was apparently improved. In a 1984 review Kellogg reports work by various authors on the clinical use of air ions, especially in the treatment of burns and asthma. For example, Kornblueh et al (1958) found that negative air ions, but not positive air ions, afforded relief from hay fever. Kornblueh (1968) has found that burn victims reported cessation of pain and early formation of eschars after exposure to negative air ions. These effects were confirmed by others."

 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 That was just a tad of info that I found, and I tried to avoid any sites selling these things. As you may have noted, the quotes above actually contain research findings, not just wild claims. Anyway, it could all be a bit of hogwash, but I imagine if you sit there ionizing your CD's you're going to be exposing yourself to negative ions just as much, elevating your mood and concentration, and as a byproduct you'll be more focused ou the music you're listening to. It would be easy (and gullible) to attribute the effect to some magical treatment you put on the CD._

 

I'll just stick with a couple vicodens chased with a shot of tequilla...


----------



## Budgie

Now it makes sense to me. Spray negative ions on your cd's to improve their mood before you play them. Happy, bouncy music comes out. Birds sing, sun shines, life is good. 

 Not to be used on the blue's, though.


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Budgie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now it makes sense to me. Spray negative ions on your cd's to improve their mood before you play them. Happy, bouncy music comes out. Birds sing, sun shines, life is good. 

 Not to be used on the blue's, though._

 

LOL - yeah, bad for blues, death metal, doom metal, and emo.

 ...or just shoot yourself in the face with a tourmaline hairdryer for ten minutes before doing anything and everything improves.


----------



## Budgie

I will stop by the local rock shop today, and price tourmaline. Maybe it's time for a DIY negative ion blower. Pretty broke right now, but I think tourmaline is not very costly. 

 I don't own a blow dryer, though. maybe a pc fan will work? Wow, I can condition my whole room with the exhaust from my PC. And Windows will be happier too!


----------



## Agnostic

I've heard that using a hairdryer on strawberry yoghurt works even better...
 It smells like crap though.


----------

